# Sometimes, it takes more faith NOT believe Scripture ...



## Cuirassier (Apr 6, 2006)

Indeed, the unbelieving world will try ANYTHING to discredit the claims of scripture:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/middle_east/4881108.stm

... so I have to admit, a person who will accept that 

1) the disciples where rowing a boat on a frozen lake 
2) the Lord was walking on ice while Peter was surrounded by waves
3) the Lord Lord kept on walking on ice, while Peter was drowning in water
4) there was many boats plying the frozen lake surface between Tiberias and Capernuem the next day

CLEARLY has a more faith in the impossible than I will over possess.... 

dl


----------



## panta dokimazete (Apr 6, 2006)

You know - this really highlights for me my skepticism of the supposed "neutrality" of the scientific community


----------



## BobVigneault (Apr 6, 2006)

So it wasn't 10 lepers that came to our Lord but it was 10 frost-bite victims. He proved he had the power over the cold by walking on ice. Hey, this could be the beginning of the Inuit Version of the Bible. I claim the copyright. Hope they don't pay in fish.

[Edited on 4-6-2006 by BobVigneault]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 6, 2006)

The author of the report is really skating on thin ice.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Apr 6, 2006)

"More faith," oh yes. "Willful blindness," the Scripture calls it.

Think about it--if God is indeed the God Scripture reveals, then simple faith in him and his Word is all you need. Even a mustard-seeds worth will do.

But to disbelieve it you have to have faith that rationality arose spontaneously out of irrationality, order out of chaos, life from non-life, matter from nothingness (without command), etc.

Folks, this is alchemy, phrenology, astrology, name-your-wishful-thinking, exponented to the nth power.


----------



## Cuirassier (Apr 6, 2006)

Indeed Bruce - I was using the term faith parenthetically 

dl


----------



## Answerman (Apr 6, 2006)

Hey Bruce, your post reminded me of how Bahnsen summarized the evolutionists beliefs. It went something like this: "let me see if I understand you correctly, your telling me that something came from nothing, life came from non-life, intelligence came from non-intelligence and morality came from non-morality. To which they would respond, 'yea, we just take this for granted, ha ha'."

I am also reminded of a story that I heard in a lecture one time where a kid goes to a Sunday School class at a liberal church and the teacher was teaching the students the story of when the Israelites crossed the red sea. The teacher told the children that it was really the reed sea and was only a few inches deep. When the child got home and his father asked him what he learned in Sunday school the child responded, I learned how powerful God was today, to which the father responded, oh yeah, hows that, and the boy replied, God drowned the whole egyptian army in two inches of water.


----------



## Cuirassier (Apr 6, 2006)

> God drowned the whole egyptian army in two inches of water.



 I recall hearing that as a child - I was borrowing the "structure" when I made my post ... glad you mentioned it here!

dl


----------

